# Como envio datos (1 y 0) por la linea de red electrica 110 - 220 v



## andrefco19 (Feb 18, 2006)

Que mas muchachos en verdad necesito ayuda con este tema por que hasta el momento no he encontrado nada y no se como empezar con algo, tengo problemas ya que esta es mi unica salvacion de un proyecto novedoso que no se ha presentado en la universidad, lo unico que necesito es que circuito puedo utilizar para aunque sea poder enviar un uno o un cero por la linea elctrica de 110v, gracias a que y teniendo esta ayuda puedo partir de ahi y de la modulacion y demodulacion si me puedo encargar.  

Les agradezco mucho su ayuda, y aun si no me pueden colaborar los entiendo se que ustedes dan lo mejor para ayudarme.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## jhefren (Abr 26, 2006)

eso es facil.  Se hace con el protocolo X10, el cual permite transmitir data por la red electrica.  Para ello nesitas el chip que lo haga.  Busca sobre x10


----------



## vinho (May 5, 2006)

Tambien podrias usar el interfa PLM-24, seguro encuantras el datasheet en la red


----------



## pedro_pe (May 9, 2006)

Acá aparece un App. Note de Microchip de como implementar X10, espero te sirva: 

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/AppNotes/00236a.pdf 

Saludos...


----------



## fdesergio (May 16, 2006)

No se que tan complicado sea tu TX pero si solo enviaras un  1 o solo un 0 , no hay que complicarlo tanto, simplemente podes utilizar 2 tonos que introduces a la red y cada uno lo identificas como 1 o como 0 , la deteccion las puedes hacer con un detector de tono lm567 no se, danos mas datos para ayudar, chauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## millo (May 17, 2006)

Andrefco19,
La logica binaria tiene la ventaja de que solo existen dos datos primarios, 0 y 1.
La tecnologia TTL usa dos niveles de voltaje para identificar estos datos primarios, CMOS usa otros niveles de voltaje, así mismo la tecnologia HC.
Nivel de tensión:
TTL 
 (0) 0V - 0.8V 
 (1) 2V - 5V 
CMOS
 (0) 0V - 1.5V 
 (1) 3.5V- 5V 
HC
 (0) 0V - 1V
 (1)3.5V - 5V 
Apollando lo que dice fdesergio, de esta mima manera puedes tu hacer tus propios (0) y (1), solo que las interfaces deben traducir los tonos enviados a los niveles logicos que necesitas(TTL, CMOS o HC).  

  Necesito me envie un esquema que me permita enviar señales a traves de la red electrica, en mi caso particular quisiera transmitir y recibir señales de RF.   

Saludos.


----------



## JATOPO2324 (May 23, 2006)

La verdad yo me encuentro realizando un proyecto afin. En mi corta experienciam lo mas complicado es el acople y el filtraje de la señal de ac de la red electrica, ya q presenta un ruido excesivo.

En algunos intentos q he hecho, he tenido exito, pero por poco tiempo, porq el circuito deja de modulr, al parecer por el acople y filtrado optimo de la señal.

Te agradeceria tambien cualquier ayuda q me pudieras plantear; y claro esta., ofrecerte la mia.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 23, 2006)

utiliza tal como se a dicho arriba dos tonos de unos 100khz, luego es facil hacer un filtrage que te limpirara de problemas.

Muchos mandos a distancia a atraves de la red utilizan un transformador o un toroide sintonizado para realizar un muy buen filtro.
 Me suena que hay un integrado tipo modem de philip un tda noseque.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 3, 2006)

fdesergio dijo:
			
		

> No se que tan complicado sea tu TX pero si solo enviaras un  1 o solo un 0 , no hay que complicarlo tanto, simplemente podes utilizar 2 tonos que introduces a la red y cada uno lo identificas como 1 o como 0 , la deteccion las puedes hacer con un detector de tono lm567 no se, danos mas datos para ayudar, chauuuuuuuuuu



Como alternativa no es mala, pero a mi criterio lo mejor es seguir con X-10, sin mensionar que es de lo mas económico.

Saludos.


----------



## Anghell (Ago 28, 2006)

Necesito saber, como transtmitir datois a traves de la red electrica. Ya tengo mi generador de información y mi modulador FSK (XR2206), el demodulador lo hace un LM565, y solo necesito saber como hacer la interfaz para adicionar la frecuencia a la señal de 60 Hz.
Por favor, gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 6, 2006)

¿Has visto algo del X10?


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

No te aconsejo X10, demasiado gastado.
Te aconsejo una modificación.
De todos modos, hay dos formas de hacerlo:
- Aislado: necesitas un transformador con un condensador X2 sintonizado a 133Khz.
- No aislado: necesitas un filtro en T con bobinas de 47uH y condensadores de 33uF.
Tienes un esquema en la nota de aplicación del TDA de philips. La carga del filtro es de 30K. Otro esquema lo puedes usar del ST7538. Pero el TDA (creo que es el 5051) tiene un esquema en las aplicaciones muy bueno.

Yo ya hice un modem por medio del filtro, funcionaba. Usé un PLL CD4046, funciona genial y así tenía recepción y tx, cerrando y abriendo el Loop. Los datos atacan al enable del pll en oscilación libre, asi sale un ASK-O

Saludos.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Efectivamente, es el TDA5051.
El datasheet lo tienes aqui:
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/5/TDA5051.shtml

En la pagina 20 hay un esquema sin transformador (la fuente tambien). En la pag. 8 tienes el valor de la Zi de la pata RX, aqui la sustituyes por una resistencia de 50Kohms. Como el sistema de tx, la Zo es 5 ohms, aconsejo usar un disparador por transistores, atacar un npn y el colector a la base de un pnp.

Otra cosa más: el CD4046BC te resultará muy facil de manejar. Además puedes mezclar ASK con FSK.

Tambien es muy buena idea para sincronizar, utilizar el paso por cero de la red. Es bastante exacto. Puedes usar un detector de paso por cero con un simple puente de diodos y un transistor, aunque yo prefiero usar optos.

Saludos


----------



## cberzal (Abr 27, 2008)

Hola estoy realizando un PFC y me he encontrado con un problema.

EL circuito consiste en un transmisor/receptor a través de la red eléctrica. La información se transmite modulada en FSK a las frecuencias 1,2 Khz y 2,2 KHz.

Mi problema está en que no se como inyectar esas señales a la red eléctrica de forma segura para el circuito.

He visto gente que usa transformadores de aislamiento y unos filtros, pero quería saber algún modelo comercial de transformador de ese tipo.

Muchas Gracias, Un Saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Normalmente se utilizan frecuencias mucho mas altas, del orden de 100khz.

http://www.epanorama.net/links/lights.html#homeautomation
El tema de los transformadores comerciales es un poco dificil, es mucho mas sencillo fabricarse uno, puedes hacerlo o con un transformador o un simple toroide.

Otra opcion es utilizar un optoacoplador y utilizar un acoplamiento capacitativo. En la parte de red deberias poner un amplificador o algo similat.


Normalmente estos circuitos suelen trabajar en ook por su sencillez.

El reto esta en el receptor, como poder amplificar una minuscula senal de pocos milivoltios con otra señal de gran potencia como la de 50hz y sus armonicos.


Yo lo plantearia asi:
Intentar utilizar una señal de mayor frecuencia, utilizando condensadores pequeños y por tanto myor impedancia a los 50Hz.

En el circuito receptor:
En  todo el circuito amplificador y acondicionador intentar que sea pasa banda y poner recortadores de picos (diodos).

Si la deteccion FSK la quieres hacer analogica una muy buena solucion es utilizar amplificador sincronos, o rectificadores simcronos que eliminan muchos ruidos.

http://www.tinaja.com/glib/hackar2.pdf
Pagina 19, fijate en la figura 2, segundo conjunto de ondas, para FM


----------



## cberzal (Abr 27, 2008)

Cambiar las frecuencias va a ser casi imposible porque ya está construido y funcionando el módem...y la verdad esq el tiempo hasta la presentación es escaso.

El tema es buscar una solución con las frecuencias que tenemos.

Te adjunto el esquema eléctrico. El transmisor es la parte de arriba. En principio tengo puesto un Condensador en serie con una resistencia a masa antes de la conexión a red, pero no creo que sea una buena opción y quiero una alternativa.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 27, 2008)

cberzal dijo:
			
		

> Cambiar las frecuencias va a ser casi imposible porque ya está construido y funcionando el módem...y la verdad esq el tiempo hasta la presentación es escaso.


? ? Entonces no van a poder entregar nada, solamente tienen hecha mitad del proyecto.

Si el objetivo era transmitir decentemente por la red electrica, lo primero que tenian que hacer era  tomar mediciones de impedancia y niveles de ruido en una linea tipica o al menos en aquella donde se haria la presentacion. Y si fuera necesario, agregar filtros para aislarse del resto de la instalacion.  
Buscando por Internet se pueden encontrar algunas graficas, pero como las caracteristicas de la linea son muy variables, lo mejor es hacer las propias.
Con esas mediciones, recien se podria decidir una frecuencia satisfactoria para la portador y la factibilidad de hacerlo con un circuito sencillo.
Otra opcion es hacer directamente un circuito sencillo para transmision y recepcion y ajustarse a "lo que de".
Resumen, lo primero no era el modem sino el canal de comunicacion.

Tal como estan las cosas, para no tocar lo que ya esta hecho, con la salida FSK modula en FM una portadora de ~100kHz y meter eso en linea.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

Siento comentarte que eso difícilmente funcionara, el receptor quedara saturado por la tension de red. No hay ningun tipo de filtrado.

La forma sencilla para transmitir es utilizando un transformador construido con un toroide y si es sintonizado mejor que mejor.

Tambien faltan las protecciones con diodos en inversa.
El condensador C11 debe ser lo mas pequeño posible y ademas faltaria una resistencia limitadora para el pico de corriente en el momento en que esta descargado.


Realmente este circuito es muy viejo de los años 1984, sacado del datasheet para comunicaciones de radio y pocos baurates.

En la parte de recepcion necesitas un pasaaltos/banda con un buen orden.
Para la transmision lo mejor es utilizar un transformador, pero debes hacerlo tu, yo lo haria de la siguiente forma, el primario donde se inyecta la señal pondria el maximo de espiras del orden 40-100, en el secundario sobre unas 20espiras y lo acoplas a traves de un condensador.


Otra solucion podria ser utilizar el tipico transformador de pulsos como los utilizados para los tiristores, pagina 4
http://www.redeya.com/electronica/tutoriales/PDF/gobtiris.pdf

En principio al utilizar unas frecuencias tan bajas deberia funcionar bien.


Si lo utilizas podrias intentar buscar el punto de resonancia probando condensadores dsitintos, nos permitiria utilizarlo como un buen filtro, pero antes mira si puedes conseguir alguno.


----------



## cberzal (Abr 27, 2008)

Ante todo darte las gracias x tu profundo interés y la gran ayuda que me estás prestando.

El condensador C11 dices que lo ponga más pequeño, valores de nF valdrían? La resistencia limitadora, dónde tendría que ponerla, no vale R23?

El filtro paso banda o alto no sería problema, ya que trabajo de Ingeniero de RF y estoy harto de diseñar filtros.


El tema que me preocupa es el del transformador o transformador de pulsos.

He encontrado unos en Internet y quería que me indicaras si valdrían:

http://www.schaffner.com/components/en/_pdf/Datasheet IT_single_series e 35.pdf

Mi idea es usar el IT 155. Para sintonizarlo, pongo condensadores en serie en el primero y secuandario y voy probando no?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 27, 2008)

la resistencia debes anadirka en serie con C11, yo normalmente lo calculo  imaginando que el condensador es un cortocircuito y limito la corriente a los valores maximos que tolera el circuito, ya sean diodos  o operacionales y despues aplico la tipica formulita f=1/(2*pi*R*c).
Calcula el condensador para una reactancia de 1kohm o similar.

El primer amplificador mejor se quea pasabanda como mas Q mejor, hay un diseño que con un solo operacional lo puedes hacer.

El tema de los transformadores de impulsos (no me salia el nombrecito) puedes encontrar el precio en amidata.es pero veras que son cariiitos y claro uno le da que pensar....
busca por

Transformador de alta frecuencia y adaptación de impulsos, aislamiento de líne

Yo tomaria uno de doble bobinado uno para el emisor y el otro para el receptor.

En el bobinado receptor miraria de hacer un circuito sintonizado para mejorar el filtrado.

Para conocer la frecuencia de resonancia si posees un osciloscopio es casi inmediato, aplicas una onda cuadrada de baja frecuencia (ejemplo 555) a traves de una resistencia de 1k pones un condensador conocido.

Veras que te sale una onda senoidal amortiguada, calculas la frecuencia y aplicas la formula 
f=1/2*pi*sqr(L*C)                      sqr(raiz quadrada) o lo que es lo mismo

f^2=1/(2*pi)^2 LC  ->L=1/(2*pi*f)*C y calculas el condensador para 12khz.

Ademas te interesa que el transformador tenga una inductacia tal que la reactancia capacitativa sea aproximadamente la misma que la inductiva para tu frecuencia de trabajo para maximizar al maximo el rendimiento, pero hay bastante margen, pero elegir por elegir en caso duda ya sabes.


----------



## cberzal (Abr 27, 2008)

Me queda alguna cosilla que no entiendo.

El primer amplificador mejor se quea pasabanda como mas Q mejor, hay un diseño que con un solo operacional lo puedes hacer. 

Entiendo que se refiere al primer filtro. Tengo un paso alto diseñado con atenuación de 70 dB para 50 HZ y inferior a 1 dB en la banda de paso.

He estado mirando los transformadores en RS-AMidata. He encontrado este que yo creo que me valdría, confirmamelo por favor.
http://es.rs-online.com/web/search/searchBrowseAction.html?method=getProduct&R=2106245

No estoy seguro de si soportaría los 220 V, por su respuesta en frecuencia me viene genial de 200 a 4 KHz, mis frecuencias son 1,2 KHZ y 2,2 KHz.

No he conseguido encontrar un transformador que este 100% seguro de que pueda valerme.

Alguien me puede ayudar a encontrar uno?

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2008)

En principio los transformadores de pulsos vienen garantizados en cuanto a aislamiento ya que esta es su principal aplicacion.

Tambien podrias reutilizar un transformadorr de red ethernet en principio tambien tienen un buen aislamiento, si consigues alguna tarjeta vieja ye podria servir.

El problema del filtro es que tienes una señal de 310V frente una de unos pocos milivoltios.
Metele una simulacion y ya veras como despues del filtro sigues teniendo una enorme señal de 50Hz y una poca de 2.2khz.

Por eso es interesante sintonizar el transformador de recepcion, para reducir mas y mas la señal.


----------



## cberzal (Abr 29, 2008)

He encontrado transformadores con muy buen aislamiento, pero el tema es que no se si aguantarán los 220 V AC. El nivel de mi señal modulada es  de varios voltios.

También he encontrado otros transformadores para aislar líneas de transmisión de datos, el problema es que la impedancia en los extremos es de 600 Ohmios y no se si me servirían.

Muchas Gracias, por tu ayuda.

Un Saludo.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Abr 29, 2008)

lo que debes mirar es la corriente que aguantan, en principio bastante del orden del centenar de mA, no te deberia costar encontrar este parametro.
Tambien debes tener en cuenta que estamos hablanado de impedancias, puede que al inyectar la señal apenes circule corriente o todo lo contrario debes aplicarle la formulita xl=2*pi*L*f.

Aunque la impedancia sea de 600 en tu caso no deberia representar un gran problema al trabajar a baja velocidad, este parametro esta relacionado con el tema de lineas de transmision.


Por cierto, si es posible trabaja con un transformador se aislamiento y en las primeras pruebas pon una bombilla de 25-40W en serie con el circuito por si acaso, para romper pocas piezas.
Si el circuito funciona bien no deberia iluminarse, si se ilumina mal rollo.


----------



## editronikx (Oct 28, 2008)

cordial saludo a todos

miren yo hace unos 5 años hice un transmisor de audio por red electrica y monte el de pablin con unas pequeñas variaciones en los transsitores diferenciales para mayor ganancia y funciono excelente hasta 100 metros, lo unico malo era que en horas pico casi no funcionaba ejemplo 6pm 12pm etc.

el transformador era uno de radios viejos uno de frecuencia intermedia de omehaje 4, y 2 ohm.

ahora en octubre 2008 transmito datos a 19200 baudios entre usb a usb de dos pc, lo que hice fue usar los xr22006 y xr2211 a altas frecuencias 110k y 90.8khz que no sean multiplos ni armonicos de 60hz el acople a la red el mosmo de pablin claro que amplificando un poco mas la salida del xr 2206, en el rx amplifique y hice un  filtro pasa banda estrecha de hay al xr2211 y listo conecto a un max o coversor de usb y ya a ensayar por hiperterminal.


el problema los xr requiren de buan calibracion, sigue el problema del ruido en ciertas horas, toca repator el encio de datos, los software hechos en visual requieren filtros hechos con polos etc.

en conclusion el circuito funciona pero hay cosas que toca mejorar

si hay alguien que ya tiene solucionado esto le pido ayuda, o compartimos información, sobre todo el ruido y el software de intercambio de datos


----------



## Alvaro Dávalos (Nov 28, 2008)

Hola a todos los electrónicos,

Tengo una duda sobre un circuito transmisor y otro receptor a traves de la linea de 220 V, el problema es que en la web de donde lo bajé indica que esos circuitos no fueron probados, los ensamblé y no funcionaron.

Mis dudas están referidas principalmente a si estos circuitos realmente pueden funcionar y si no, que cambios se deberia hacer o que elementos añadir...

Otra duda está en la función y configuración del LM567 que está supuestamente como detector de FM...

Les pongo el enlace a los circuitos y su descripción para que los analizen:

http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/audio_enlace.htm

Agradecería la ayuda

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 29, 2008)

Busca más información buscando circuitos X10.


----------



## piojoadrian (Mar 5, 2009)

Hola. Tengo que hacer un trabajo de sensado de aprox. 25 camaras y tuneles de refrigeracion. Alguien me sabria decir si me conviene un tendido de sondas o sensores en camara y transmision wireless o mejor usando la red electrica?
El tema es que no se quieren usar cables, debido a las distancias.
Las temperaturas se muestran en una computadora alejado de la fabrica.
Muchas gracias


----------



## technique (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola amigos del foro:
estoy tratando de enviar una señal a travez de la linea de 120v de la casa, para activar y desactivar unos reles, los cuales encenderan o apagaran unas lamparas que estan separadas unas de otras mas o menos 5m, queria evitarme hacer un nuevo cableado por lo viejas que son los conductos de los alambres, pensaba inyectar una señal de alta frecuencia en la linea de 120v y que en cada lampara haya un receptor que se active con esa frecuencia, he buscado algo parecido, pero solo hay unos de audio que lo subo para ver si me pueden ayudar a modificarlos.
muchas gracias de antemano por su ayuda.


----------



## tecnogirl (Dic 30, 2009)

technique: Tu archivo adjunto reporta un error y no abre. Vuelvelo a subir. Y para lo que consultas, has oido hablar del protocolo X10 ?. Mira http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/X10
Salu2.


----------



## technique (Ene 6, 2010)

Gracias Tecnogirl por contestar.
Leí lo de X10 pero la verdad no se mucho de pics estoy comenzando en este mundo. No se si tienen algun circuito sencillo como para experimentar y ganar experiencia y ver que sale.


----------



## ibdali (Ene 7, 2010)

el circuito no creo que sea capaz. este circuito podrá pasar quizás alguna frecuencia y detectarla pero no lograrás enviar una señal de audio de esta manera. Para ello el circuito es mucho mas complejo. Existen integrados para tal fin y son mucho mas complejos.
Para mi este es solo un circuito teórico y no lo podes llevar a la practica.


----------



## Christian B (Ene 9, 2010)

Buen día Technique, te adjunto uno que encontré hace tiempo y nunca hice.
Es un buen mumento para que alguien que lo necesita lo pruebe y si funciona nos de el OK.

Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## crimson (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola Technique, encontré este viejo artículo, tal vez sirva modificando algo. Saludos C


----------



## ibdali (Ene 10, 2010)

no digo que no funcione el transmisor, lo que digo es que este circuito no es capaz de transmitir audio, el transmisor si va a funcionar y el receptor tambien, pero no creo que logres una transmicion ni siquiera aceptable, para el uso que le queres dar.


----------



## elbrujo (Ene 10, 2010)

ibdali, porque dices y en que lo basas que no puedes pasar audio de voz?


----------



## crimson (Ene 10, 2010)

Aquí encontré otro, éste parece más sencillo. Saludos C


----------



## technique (Ene 13, 2010)

muchas gracias Crimson por tu ayuda y trabajo de fotografiar estas hojas voy a probar estos crcuitos y luego cuento como me fue.
tengho una pregunta quiza un poco basica...
¿como se mide los mh y que hacen estas bobinas y como puedo fabricarlas?
gracias por la ayuda recibida.


----------



## crimson (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola technique, con respecto a las inductancias, de 1mHy por ejemplo, son comerciales, vienen como si fueran una resistencia de 1K (1.000 uHy) pero más gorditas. Para fabricarlas y medirlas, que es lo más importante, te dejo un par de enlaces como para ir viendo de qué se trata. Saludos C
http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=50%3Acasi-todo-sobre-bobinas-de-radiofrecuencia&option=com_content&Itemid=54

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes2/nota23.htm


----------



## technique (Ene 13, 2010)

Hola Crimson:
los dos circuitos estan muy buenos,estoy tratando de armar la primera opcion, sobre todo porque permite regular la precision del receptor, asi que te pido un favor:
pudes ayudarme con una imagen detallada del los circuitos que estan en el archivo TPR2.jpg?  Lo que pasa es que no puedo distinguir los nombres de todos los componentes.
gracias por toda tu ayuda
saludos desde Quito.


----------



## crimson (Ene 14, 2010)

Hola Technique, ahí te mando dos detalles de los circuitos. Para kal00, estos son de una frecuencia sola, para hacer lo que quieres hay que tener varios osciladores o un transmisor de música por la red, que es mucho más complejo, por ese transmisor puedes mandar una serie de frecuencias y decodificarlas con un receptor. Voy a ver si te encuentro algo. Saludos C


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola *crimson*. Gracias por tomarle las fotos a los circuitos, solo una pregunta: ¿A qué se refiere con JAF1 y MF1? Nunca había visto esos símbolos o esas referencias a las partes.


----------



## crimson (Ene 15, 2010)

Hola kal00, en estas revistas denominaban como JAF a las inductancias (valores en microhenrios) y como MF a las bobinas de frecuencia intermedia, como las de las radios a transistores, con el valor de la frecuencia de trabajo, generalmente 455KHz o 10,7 MHz. Saludos C


----------



## technique (Ene 19, 2010)

Gracias Crimson por los detalles de los circuitos, vamos manos a la obra a hacerlos funcionar.
Para que funcionen a 110v hay que cambiar el valor del condensador (C1 Transmisor,  C2 receptor) 0.33 uf POR UNO DE 0.56 uf y probar reduciendo el valor de la resistencia R1 por uno un poco mas bajo.
Estas fuentes  me funcionan bien solo con el condensador y un puente rectificador, mas el zener (voltaje a eleccion) y un condensador de 47uf. Le tengo mas confianza de este modo.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

me baso en que lo de la imagen es un transmisor de datos por línea eléctrica, por lo que verán que es mucho mas complejo.

la imagen esta aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/juego-adivina-29223/index70.html


pag:70


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Este circuito no es capaz? http://www.electronica2000.com/varios/audio_enlace.htm. Habria que medir si la frecuencia TX es la misma que debera ser detectada es decir si esta ajustado el enlace, despues ver si anda o si sigue con problemas de transmision del audio


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

yo no lo he probado, asi que no puedo asegurar 100% que no funciona.

pero, lo veo muy simple como para que lo pueda hacer, ademas la línea tiene muchos "ruidos" y no veo nada que impida interferencias.

como te dije, el de la foto es un circuito de transmision de datos, y es mucho mas complejo


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Si lees el articulo esta explicado como funciona. Tiene un filtro de frecuencia que solamente deja pasar la que interesa y el resto la recorta/atenua. El ruido es una relacion, entre la señal absoluta y el ruido. Si la señal es 10 veces mayor al ruido, que vas a escuchar mas? 

Los capacitores  conforman los circuitos para las interferencias. El otro transmisor es otra cosa muuy distinta, los datos no es lo mismo que el audio. Lee sobre circuitos analogicos y circuitos digitales. De ultima ese otro circuito podes transmitir datos que son paquetes de audio, y de ese modo no tendras ningun ruido...


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

bueno "elbrujo", si tu confias en su funcionamiento.....................

los filtros que tiene son muy pobres para el uso que se le quiere dar.

el de la foto que muestro transmite solamente señales de encendido y apagado de cargas, y el tema del filtro es mucho mas complejo, ademas utiliza integrados mil veces mas complejos que el 555.............

yo apostaria que ese circuito no anda........, pero habria que armarlo para tener la total certeza, pero si tenemos en cuenta que a los chicos de arriba no les funco, me parece que tengo razón.

no digo que no se pueda transmitir nada, lo que digo que seguramente no podran transmitir audio.

para este tipo de uso se requiere utilizar integrados como el ICSS1003 o similar. Con ello se logrará una transmicion eficiente de datos y libres de fallas(siempre que el diseño sea el adecuado)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Es un circuito tipico de intercomunicador por onda portadora, lo que lo hace viable para transmitir audio. Que ese circuito en particular no ande, es otra cosa. Muuchas veces hay errores de imprenta en valores de sus componentes. 

Alvaro, deberias hacer algunas comprobaciones ademas de revisar si esta bien armado el circuito y que no sea error tuyo. Que es lo que no entiendes del 567? esta explicado para que es su funcion. Detectar la señal de FM en el rango de frecuencia que indica. Todo lo que sea por debajo de esa frecuencia, INCLUIDO los 50 o 60 ciclos *ibdali* lo filtra.

Al ser una *modulacion en frecuencia* esta no es afectada por la amplitud de un ruido. Lee sobre modulacion en amplitud y modulacion en frecuencia


----------



## ibdali (Feb 7, 2010)

"elbrujo", creo que estas subestimando el problema, no es tan simple hacer lo que se propone.
Reitero que el filtro del receptor no es adecuado, llegaria a decir que es totalmente mediocre.Y el problema no son los 50 o 60hz de la línea, eso es lo de menos.
En el transmisor tengo mis dudas, quizas que introduzca una señal en la línea y quizas solo intrudozca ruido, imposible de decodificar.
En cuanto al acoplamiento a la línea sería solamente suerte que funcione, seguramente se acoplará una señal totalmente distorcionada.

Reitero que para este tipo de circuitos se debe utilizar integrados tales como el  ICSS1003  o similar. Su complejidad es mucho mayor al del circuito que estamos tratando.

Cargo un pdf sobre un estudio de estos temas, ahi podran ver que no es tan sencillo.


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 7, 2010)

Es un circuito basico no digo que sea profesional, fijate que lo proponen para 20 a 100 mts. Un intercomunicador tradicional analogico es eso, solo que se une por un cable propio. Aca utiliza la red y la transmision es por onda portadora. El ancho de banda para la voz humana no es demasiado.. desde ya que en la medida que fue avanzando todo se desarrollaron otros circuitos mas elaborados, con mas canales, mayor distancia y demas..

Me gustaria que opinara quien lo armo y vemos que calidad tiene.. antes de seguir con la teoria..


----------



## marquizto (Abr 28, 2010)

les cuento realize un circuito transmisor, y necesitaba conectarlo a la red electrica para transmitir datos por esa via, la cosa es que la interface esta mas o menos no mas y me distorciona y atenua demasiado la señal, la solucion y solo para efectos estadisticos, conecto la interface a la red electrica y mido con el osciloscopio y me muestra el ruido proveniente de la red electrica, esta señal de ruido necesito que se monte en la señal de datos que tengo. necesito una solucion simple estoy bloqueado la señal de ruido es de 600 mv y la de satos 5 volt, dentro de las tonteras que hize lo conecte directo los dos a una resistencia y se fue quemo la etapa de salida de mi transmisor, alguna sugerencia??


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola marquizto

Tal vez modificando un poco el circuito contenido en el archivo PDF, adjunto, te podría servir.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## marquizto (Abr 29, 2010)

gracias tratare de implementa a ti te funciono? , en un principio mi señal de datos corria a 1 Mbps, ahora por problemas de componentes solo correra a un par de kilos si que creo que me hira bien con este.


----------



## crcadena (Jun 21, 2010)

tengo una inquietud.....

quiero transmitir audio por la red electrica pero en mi pais es de 110 voltios y  60Hz 

podrian darme el diagrama para armarlo, gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2010)

Hola crcadena

Si estudias el PDF que aparece en el siguiente enlace en el mensaje #2 podrías lograrlo. Es para 220v pero fácilmente se puede convertir a 110v.

mensaje #2https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/sumar-dos-senales-35761/ 

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## crcadena (Oct 30, 2010)

yo arme uno que si funciona, el problema es que ingresa mucho ruido de la red electrica, alguien sabe como eliminarlo?


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 30, 2010)

Tenes que identificar a que frecuencia corresponde al ruido  y en base a eso se hace un filtro LC https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/calculos-filtro-lc-16520/


----------



## avwnash (Nov 1, 2010)

hola maquisto,,,queria saber si al final pudiste solucionarlo,,,estoy haciendo el mismo  proyecto y te agradeceria un poco de ayuda ..XD,


----------



## roberin (Nov 11, 2010)

aqui tengo un circuito para transmitir datos por la corriente electrica. Si en el oscilador pongo una fuente senoidal en Vo si q*UE* me sale esta senoidal sin la corriente de red , sin embargo si lo pongo como onda cuadrada se distorsiona, por que es??? los datos que voy a pasar vienen de una bascula de schmitt con el cd4093 asi que van a ser con forma de onda cuadrada. Gracias ¡¡

circuito : http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-circuito-5491564.html


----------



## penrico (Nov 11, 2010)

roberin,

             Lo que sucede, es que  en tu circuito tenés filtros formados por los capacitores y bobinas (no me puse a calcularlos en que frecuencias están). 

             Una onda cuadrada, es la suma de muchas ondas senoidales o armónicas, por lo tanto, tu circuito va a atenuar mas o menos una y otra armónica, deformando la señal. 

             Para poder transmitir información, tenés que usar algún tipo de modulación. Para transmitir sobre la red eléctrica, se usa una modulación con una frecuencia portadora que va entre los 800khz hasta los 5Mhz. Lo más conveniente es usar una modulación FSK. Si lo que querés hacer es tu propio circuito, hay que usar un PLL (podés usar el CD4046) y ponerlo que trabaje en una frecuencia fija, por ejemplo 1Mhz, y los datos los ingresás en el VCO donde por ejemplo un cero te mueve la frecuencia unos pocos Khz del 1Mhz originales. Para el receptor, con otro PLL que enganche en la misma frecuencia y podés recuperar los datos.

             Vienen integrados que sirven para transmisión de datos por la línea eléctrica, trabajan enviando señales moduladas en FSK, fijate en google, buscá HomePlug, o PowerLine Modem, vas a ver que hay muchas opciones. Fijate en el TDA5051 es un integrado específico para eso, yo lo he probado y anda muy bien.


----------



## roberin (Nov 11, 2010)

es q*UE* me he liado yo solo, la transmision de datos la voy a hacer por ask, entonc*E*s al pasar la señal senoidal si que podre transmitirla, gracias ¡¡


----------



## kuropatula (Nov 28, 2010)

Existe un dispositivo llamado SIG60 que esta diseñado específicamente para este tipo de comunicación.


----------



## Jose Luciano (Mar 9, 2012)

Saudos amigos 

Bueno les cuento que hace un tiempo me interese sobre esos circuitos que transmiten informacion por la linea de 220, como es el caso de este circuito de PABLIN http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/audio220/index.htm

como se daran cuenta la linea de Polarizacion ( alimentacion) sirve de conductor para enviar la informacion , asi q buscando un poco mas entere que hay circuitos  q  funcionan en DC y usan este mismo principio de polarizacion y trasmision de informacion por una sola linea (envian pulsos ) 

asi que me aliste para hacer el mio y ahorrarme metros de cable para sensores que pienso poner en mi hogar , hice un arreglo simple de un lm35 conectado a un lm331 (conversor voltaje frecuencia) , despues una simple amplificacion y de ahi puse una bobina de esas que  tienen los cargadores de celular (los de ferrita ) para q indusca el pulso y lo monte a la linea de alimentacion , pero no funciona =/ ,.. 

La fuente de donde tomo la señal dc tiene una resistencia a tierra y en serie a mi circuito para poder montar la señal pero sigo sin poder montar la señal , a ver alguien que tenga experiencia en estos circuitos , o sabe como se llaman estos arreglos para poder seguir aprendiendo y buscando ... gracias compadres


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2012)

Me parece que por inducción va a ser bastante difícil que puedas acoplar tu información a la línea de alterna. Las soluciones que yo ví, se basan en conexión directa con acople capacitivo, modulando la información en frecuencias de cientos de kHz y aprovechando que la red de alterna en el hogar, tiene una relativamente alta impedancia para esas frecuencias (contrariamente a la frecuencias de 50 a 60 Hz, obviamente a esas frecuencias la impedancia de la red hogareña de CA es bajísima).


----------



## Jose Luciano (Mar 9, 2012)

gracias chclau , bueno lo de la lina alterna AC  de 220 era solo un circuito que cite , yo quiero hacer el mio pero en dc con una tension de 12 V  , se que tengo q enviar los pulsos a una buena frecuencia (1 o 2 KHz ) pero al decir acoplamiento directo capacitivo te refieres a conectar un transistor y en su salida del colector poner un capacitory la otra patita del capacitor a la linea 220 ??


----------



## chclau (Mar 9, 2012)

Las soluciones que yo conozco usan:

1) Acoplamiento capacitivo. Obviamente el capacitor es de alta tensión de aislación.
2) Un transformador para separar galvánicamente y dar seguridad al equipo modulador (y a la persona que podría tocarlo).

Si no tienes bastante experiencia en este tema, te recomiendo que no empieces por él o te asesores con alguien cercano que sí la tiene. La red de CA no es para tomarla a la ligera.

Aunque fue recientemente discontinuado, este dispositivo de National te puede guiar en el tema

http://www.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/lm2893.pdf


----------



## Jose Luciano (Mar 10, 2012)

Hola CHclau , si se lo dificil y los riesgos q implican trabajar con la red de 220 , pero por eso yo quiero hacerlo en DC con una fuente de 12 V o algo por ahi , si se que es posible porque hay herramientas que lo hacen , cual seria el arreglo con capacitores ??

ahora lo que quiero es sobre una linea DC de 12 V montar pulsos de 5 V o 12 V , lo unico que se me ocurre es un doblador que switchee , no se si esto sea un disparate , e armado unos arreglos con capacitores pero practicamente no levanta mucha tension por encima de 12 V  ... saludos y gracias


----------



## chclau (Mar 15, 2012)

Hola,

No vi tu contestación, y tampoco la entiendo. Si querés enviar información por la línea de 220V, los 220V están ahí aunque no quieras. Es irrelevante el hecho de que modules tus datos en 12V, tenés que ver como te manejás con el hecho de que las línea que querés modular YA ESTA a un potencial de 220Vrms.


----------



## gemasoft (Mar 21, 2012)

Arme la fuente sin transformador del datas hete deñ tda5051 dando como resultado que comienza a elevar la temperatura en forma preocupante la resistencia de 2w quería saber si alguien armo el circuito y que solución le encontró.


----------



## chclau (Mar 21, 2012)

Tenés 5V a la salida del 7805? Te fijaste si por casualidad el 7805 no está conectado al revés? (salida en lugar de la entrada)


----------



## gemasoft (Mar 21, 2012)

chclau dijo:
			
		

> Tenés 5V a la salida del 7805? Te fijaste si por casualidad el 7805 no está conectado al revés? (salida en lugar de la entrada)



Me da voltaje un ratito.. y empieza a salir olor a quemado de la resistencia.. y luego del choque axial.


----------



## roberto cid (Jun 30, 2015)

Amigos y finalmente se logró o no transmitir señales por la red eléctrica?, estoy trabajando en tesis, la idea es crear un telemando por la red eléctrica, construir un transmisor de frecuencia y un receptor lm567 que se active solo a una frecuencia especifica, para acoplarme a la red usé un trafo de aislacion VAC de tecnología PLC y un condensador, (filtro resonante), el drama es que al viajar por la red la señal se pierde completamente


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jun 30, 2015)

Hola, existen en la red muchas publicaciones al respecto. Busca cómo telemando por red eléctrica.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 1, 2015)

Hola a todos , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil! , dejo aca un interesante articulo que hablas ezactamente sobre ese tema con planos conpletos de como armar un sistema funcional .
!Desejo que el sea util a todos interesados ! , desafortunadamente lo idioma original es en Ingles 
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## roberto cid (Jul 1, 2015)

Gracias DANIEL LOPEZ, echare una mirada y compararé con lo que tengo, saludos!


----------

